
Actors/Shills at the Tulsa Rally? - Rich_Morin
https://www.quora.com/Why-was-there-very-poor-attendance-at-Trumps-rally-in-Oklahoma/answer/Mercedes-R-Lackey?ch=10&share=d160073e&srid=KeRW
======
smt88
This was fact-checked and appears to be false.

[https://www.factcheck.org/2020/06/trump-campaign-didnt-
adver...](https://www.factcheck.org/2020/06/trump-campaign-didnt-advertise-
for-minority-actors-in-tulsa/)

